# A/C for the shop



## Just for fun (Jul 23, 2022)

I installed a 24000 BTU A/C in the shop, man it feels good to have A/C.  The next couple of days it is supposed to be 100° plus.  I have it plugged into my welding circuit right now.  Today's job is to wire in a dedicated circuit for it.





When you have a bad back and need to lift a 130 pound A/C unit.  This was my wife's idea, I just happened to have a 10 foot section of Super Strut and a small hoist in the shop for a future jib crane project.



Installed and cooling!


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 23, 2022)

Nice, sometimes all you need is a simple window unit. That's what I use in Michigan, brought one out to Santa Cruz but never needed it so I gave it away.

John


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jul 23, 2022)

I have a pole building with sliding windows.  When open the one side is 15" wide and I was able to find a 14 1/2" wide 8050 AC at Menards that fits in there in one window.  In the other window I put an old AC bigger one and set it on it's side.  That must be a 10,000 BTU unit.  Both cool off the shop. It's temporary but as you said it sure helps when its HOT out. Plus cuts down on the possibility of rusting the machines.  I use a black garbage bag as a shade too...lol  When I had the barn built I had the walls insulated and they sided the inside like the outside.  The walls are 6" wide.  I also have a furnace for the winter.


----------



## Canus (Jul 23, 2022)

Put a 3 ton mini split in my shop last fall.  Shop is 32x48 with 10 foot ceilings.  Now I have cool in the summer and warm in the winter.  Wish I had done it years ago.


----------



## wachuko (Jul 23, 2022)

As soon as they build my detached workshop.. A/C will be going in immediately… 

I sweat just thinking about it…and I mean Niagara Falls! I need A/C!!!


----------



## rabler (Jul 24, 2022)

I have to think the Can Am flag on the hoist hook is to keep from smacking the it into the top of your head, because that's what I'd do.


----------



## Janderso (Jul 24, 2022)

I put in a mini split. The entire west coast is having a never ending heat wave.
I keep the door between our home and my garage shop open. A comfortable 76 degrees throughout.
If you can swing it, add ac.


----------



## fixit (Jul 25, 2022)

NICE INSTALL JOB


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 25, 2022)

Yep, I have a mini-spit in my 36x36 shop.  Absolutely love it.  I do wish it was capable of heating my shop in the winter but it just isn't big enough.


----------



## Just for fun (Jul 25, 2022)

My shop is 30x30, I already have floor heat and a wood stove, I really didn't need another source of heat.


----------



## maspann (Jul 25, 2022)

I bought a used 2 ton package heat pump 20 years ago for my 26 X 32 shop and it is still running. I keep it around 55 deg in the winter and 75 or so in the summer. I'm expecting it to die any time now and am debating on replacing it with another package unit or mini-split. But one thing is for sure, I can't live without the AC!


----------

